# CSS gelato



## borisb2 (Feb 21, 2020)

ehm .. CSS-legato of course  .. a quick sketch showing off Cinematic Studio Strings (again)

EDIT: replaced the track with a Sordino version (for V1, V2 and Cello, in the first half) .. like it!




Here's the original for comparison:


----------



## ricoderks (Feb 21, 2020)

Great Composition. Is it the mix position?

Cheers!


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 21, 2020)

thanks .. no, it's main and close + a touch of CSSS .. I wanted to have a bit more detail


----------



## MOMA (Feb 23, 2020)

Lovely piece. And a treat for us into CSS and CSSS. How would you describe the work on the expression curves, any do´s and don't´s that comes to mind? I´m trying to find a more consequent process for dynamics and I do still find it hard to "trust" my expression curves. Any tip is welcomed!

Yet again - great composition indeed

MOMA, Stockholm Sweden


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh yeah! *That's* my favorite string library!
Good job!


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 23, 2020)

MOMA said:


> How would you describe the work on the expression curves, any do´s and don't´s that comes to mind?


usually I play in the lines (individually) incl. basic cc-curves and then refine until dawn. While tweaking I try to think of bowing and tweak the dynamics accordingly (up-bow more crescendo followed by down-bow more decrescendo - at least for slow passages), trying to keep in mind to not add more than 3-4 notes under 1 slur (which translates to 1 CC-1 arc) .. A "Don't" would be for me to only look and refine 1 dynamic curve and ignore the other string sections. I mostly tweak them together (in Cubase Key-editor) to have more consistent curves timing wise, overall levels etc.


----------



## sathyva (Feb 23, 2020)

@borisb2 
Great piece ! And great sound !
How do you manage the different delays regarding the different legato styles in CSS ?
Thanks mate !


----------



## gpwilliams (Feb 23, 2020)

Very nice cue. The strings sound good. I especially like the ending sus chord rendition.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 24, 2020)

Dammit, now I'm craving gelato! :emoji_ice_cream:


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 24, 2020)

sathyva said:


> How do you manage the different delays regarding the different legato styles in CSS ?


thanks..
I'm using the medium legato-patches (advanced modus disabled), setting the tracks to -150 offset, using the grid then as a guideline and tweak by ear. Starting with 1 line and then adding the next lines one by one (kind of choir rehearsal where you practise only 2 voices until it sounds right  ) ..


----------



## borisb2 (Mar 2, 2020)

did a version with con sordino on V1, V2 and Cello - thought it's worth posting it (above) - in case somebody wants to compare how CSS sounds original vs con sordino (scripted of course) in the same arrangement


----------



## Marlon Brown (Mar 3, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

